# Warcraft: The Beginning - Weitere neue Szenen



## MichaelBonke (20. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Weitere neue Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - Weitere neue Szenen


----------



## stevem (20. März 2016)

Langsam wird mir hier zu viel über den Warcraft Film gespoilert, ich schaue mir daher keine weiteren Trailers oder Threads über den Warcraft Film mehr an sonst brauch ich eh nicht mehr ins Kino gehen um den Film anzuschauen.


----------



## WhiteBunny (22. März 2016)

Ich schau da auch nicht mehr an als den Trailer, der sowieso immer kommt. Aber freuen tu ich mich auf den Film sowieso!


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2016)

Also mich haut das gestalterische Konzept immer noch nicht vom Hocker. Im Gegensatz zu _Avatar, Herr der Ringe _oder _Guardians of the Galaxy_ finde ich man sieht bei solchen Bildern viel zu deutlich, was gefilmt und was aus dem Computer ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem frage ich mich, ob so eine Frisur/Bart wirklich passend zu dem Szenario ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: fraglich, ob das Warcraft Design so umgesetzt funktioniert.


----------

